# Internet an Desktop-PC per WLAN zu langsam



## Supes (13. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Leute!

Problem steht schon im Titel: Das Internet, mit dem mein PC per WLAN verbunden ist, kommt nicht in der Geschwindigkeit an, mit der es ankommen sollte. Meistens jedenfalls. Manchmal, aber nur selten, klappt es doch wie es soll und ich habe keine Ahnung, wo das Problem liegt.

Habe hier VDSL50 Anschluss von der Telekom. Als Modem dient eine Fritzbox 7360. Die sagt auch, dass 51,4Mbit/s bei ihr ankommen. Am PC habe ich gerade einen Speedtest bei der Telekom durchgeführt, da kamen gut 25MBit/s an. Das Ergebnis waren aber auch schon 7,85 oder sogar nur 2,76. Manchmal kommt aber auch ein Wert zwischen 40 und 50 raus, wie es eigentlich ja sein sollte. Habe es gerade auch per Handy und Laptop getestet, bei beiden werden fast 50 Mbit/s erreicht. Das Problem muss also irgendwo bei meinem PC liegen. Da manchmal die volle Geschwindigkeit ankommt, stört vielleicht irgendwas den Empfang?

Als WLAN Empfänger nutze ich einen Stick von CSL: Klick!

Im Gerätemanager werden mir unter Netzwerkadapter zwei Sachen angezeigt:

Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Realtek RTL28191SU Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapter

Treiber sollen aktuell sein und die Geräte einwandfrei funktionieren. Den CSL Stick selbst finde ich übrigens nicht unter den angeschlossenen USB-Geräten?

Laut Fritzbox gibt es kein anderes WLAN-Netz auf demselben Kanal.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir bei der Lösung des Problems helfen. Danke schon mal!


----------



## JoinRise (14. Dezember 2016)

Mit den Schwankungen wirst du wohl Leben müssen , grade im Bereich von 2,4 Ghz was die FirtzBox 7360 kann .
Es gibt zu viele Einflüssen die , die Übertragungsrate Beeinflussen können .
Im Groben schnitt kann man sagen 40% der Leitung Leistung kommen an.


P.s Es Hängt auch Stark von den Verwendeten Endgeräten ab.


----------



## Supes (14. Dezember 2016)

Naja, Schwankung ist ja nicht ganz richtig. Ich habe am PC so gut wie immer weniger als 50% der Leistung, während an anderen Endgeräten alles stimmt. Habe jetzt gerade noch mal an PC und Handy getestet:

PC 18 MBit/s
Handy 44 MBit/s

Und ich beobachte das nun schon eine ganze Weile in der Form. Deswegen fällts mir schwer zu glauben, dass ich am PC einfach immer "Pech" habe und das alles zufällig ist. Ich denke eher, dass irgendwas im Speziellen am PC stört.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (14. Dezember 2016)

Wo steht der PC genau?
Unterm Schreibtisch in einer Zimmerecke oder direkt neben einer Zentralheizung kann es schon sein, dass das Signal etwas abgeschirmt wird und schwächer ist.
Das Handy liegt halt meistens doch eher auf dem Tisch/Bett/sonstwo, wo es "freien" Zugang zum WLAN hat. Im Kleiderschrank wird das Handy auch nicht mehr so gut funktionieren 

=> Stell den PC mal versuchsweise direkt in die Mitte deines Zimmers oder in den Türrahmen und teste dann, ob die Verbindung besser ist.


----------



## Venom89 (15. Dezember 2016)

Oder nutze ein USB Verlängerungskabel für den stick und lege diesen an die beste stelle.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoinRise (15. Dezember 2016)

Supes schrieb:


> Naja, Schwankung ist ja nicht ganz richtig. Ich habe am PC so gut wie immer weniger als 50% der Leistung, während an anderen Endgeräten alles stimmt. Habe jetzt gerade noch mal an PC und Handy getestet:
> 
> PC 18 MBit/s
> Handy 44 MBit/s
> ...




Wie meine Vorposter schon schrieben versuch es mal so.
Grade bei Smartphones habe ich das " Gefühl " oder eben " Einbildung "  das sie weniger Probleme mit dem Wang Empfang haben . Weil sie eben "Frei" rum liegen.

P.s: Testweise mal das Smartphone als Wlan Stick missbrauchen  , und dann einfach mal Probieren ob es besser geht wenn man es hoch legt


----------



## Supes (16. Dezember 2016)

So eine kleine "Station" für den Empfänger hatte ich auf dem Schreibtisch, bis ich merkte, dass das Internet zu langsam ist. Da dachte ich dann erst, dass vielleicht die Station schuld ist und habe es direkt im PC probiert. War nicht besser, aber auch nicht schlechter, also hab ich den Stick im PC gelassen. Immerhin ein Kabel weniger. 

Der PC steht tatsächlich relativ eingeengt. Schreibtisch, dann direkt der PC und gut 30cm weiter kommt die Wand. Die Fritzbox ist aber keine vier Meter entfernt, deswegen ging ich nicht davon aus, dass das ein Problem sein könnte. Also habe ichs jetzt noch mal mit dem Verlängerungskabel probiert. Verrückte, aber erfreuliche Ergebnisse:

Im PC: 25,63

Mit Verlängerung dort, wo der Stick früher stand (zwischen Bildschirm und Lautsprecher): 32,41

Mit Verlängerung mitten auf dem Schreibtisch (keine 10cm von der alten Position entfernt, aber eben "frei" stehend): 42,70

Mit Verlängerungskabel am Verlängerungskabel und am linken Rand vom Schreibtisch (keine 2 Meter zur Fritzbox): 46,76

Also muss wohl echt der Empfang am PC das Problem sein. Was lustig ist, weil 1,5m Meter weiter fast die doppelte Leistung ankommt. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das sooo viel ausmacht. Bildschirm und Lautsprecher scheinen auch zu stören, weshalb auch über die Verlängerung früher nicht alles ankam. Immerhin ist nun eine "optimale" Postion gefunden. Werde das noch ein paar Tage im Auge behalten und hoffe, dass es nun kein Zufall war und bald auch da alles einbricht.

Euch aber schon mal vielen Dank, so einfach kanns (hoffentlich) sein!


----------



## Venom89 (18. Dezember 2016)

Gerne doch

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------

